
Magnus Carlsen beats Caruana in tie-breakers to retain World Chess crown - anacleto
https://www.theguardian.com/sport/2018/nov/28/magnus-carlsen-beats-fabiano-caruana-in-world-chess-championship-tie-breakers
======
mindcrime
Will this quieten down the outrage from Magnus' decision to offer the draw in
the final classical game now? It seems that it may have been a very strategic
decision, rooted in his belief that he would be clearly superior in the tie-
breaker format.

